Ask HN: What's the single best blog post you've ever read? - kristineberth
======
shahocean
How I got started consulting and the advice which changed my (business) life.

[https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/consultin...](https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/consulting_1)

